# Introducing My Girls!



## HollynIvysMomma (Oct 31, 2013)

Just got my first minis last Monday, and I keep making everyone look at them! Introducing Holly (5 months, the brown baby) Ivy (4 months, the lighter one)


----------



## atotton (Nov 1, 2013)

Cute, congrats


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratulations!! They are adorable


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratulations! A wonderful new world for you, for sure!

Are you planning to get regular halters soon? It will be much easier for training if they wear regular halters. Sometimes it's hard to find a well-fitting one. If your local tack store does not carry small halters ( I think Weaver makes a miniature halter), then you might try one of the on-line tack places.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks like a lil bay and silver dapple.

Too cute

Enjoy them as they will steal ur heart

Congrats


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, Marsha, I promise I won't make them wear dog collars long.



We are going looking for halters Sunday at our local tack places...just not sure if they will have anything for such young minis. I am open to suggestions of places to look or something to use for baby minis.. Even the dog collars are much too big..


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new mini girls!! They are really cute! You can get tack for minis on line, there are many sites to shop. I have used Ozark Mountains and Running Creek. Running Creek is where I have bought my halters, last year mine were weanlings and I did get very smal ones that fit fine and are made nice too. More sites are listed here at the top of this page.


----------



## chandab (Nov 3, 2013)

Goat halters sometimes work for young minis (also llama and sheep halters), full-size horse suckling and weanling halters often work for adult minis. Or, you could go right to the source and order mini halters on line from one of the many mini tack suppliers. There are more, but here are a few: http://www.minitack.com/ http://www.starlakefarm.com/tack.html http://miniexpress.com/halters/nylon/cat_36.html http://www.ttminihorse.com/tackstore/

There is also the Little Barn Auction, an LB affiliate: http://www.thelittlehorsebarn.com/cgi-bin/Auction


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks all! I have the Ozark catalog, and I have ordered two small halters, but I have bookmarked these pages as well!



So many cute things to buy them!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 19, 2013)

congratulations ...adorable babies


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 30, 2013)

Star Lakes tack has been a good place for supplies too. Congrats on your new 'kids'.


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks! I ended up getting them a lot of things from Chicks and State Line

Ta dah! Baby in a purple halter


----------

